
Stoosbahn Funicular, world's steepest, has a maximum gradient of 47.7 degrees - bookofjoe
https://youtu.be/GO9J7NsM0Ck
======
8bitsrule
The 'rotating barrel' passenger carriages are a sweet engineering touch ...

------
basicplus2
My old vw beetle was good for 48 degrees

